# bose stereo making high pitch noise



## mark944turbo (Jul 20, 2005)

The original bose stereo is making a high pitched noise out of all speakers along with the usual music. It happens when listening to radio or cassette and gets worse then better then worse etc.
It sounds like its going supersonic is the description others have said about it.
Any idea what could cause this? Is it common?
Car is a 1990 audi 200 turbo.


----------



## caraudiodude (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: bose stereo making high pitch noise (mark944turbo)*

More often than not, this sound is related to a bad amp. That noise happens when the input signal gets grounded. Most of the time when I get this problem in my shop I recomend to the customer to replace the radio and speakers with new and bypass the amp. This will ensure eliminating the noise.
You could start with just replacing the radio and bypassing amp, but Im willing to bet the speakers are bad also.


----------



## UNCLE AUDI (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: bose stereo making high pitch noise (mark944turbo)*

I WOULD SEND OUT YOUR AMPS TO FACTORY STEREO REPAIR INC. 800 428-1090. THEY WILL REBUILD THE AMPS AND GIVE A LIFETIME WARRANTY...LAST SET I HAD DONE THEY CHARGED $90 EACH.


----------



## 3Urodr3amin (Apr 22, 2013)

My 1991 200 20v does the same exact thing. How did you end up fixing it?


----------

